# Automotive Fender Vent Finishers



## [X]Outlaw (Nov 25, 2014)

This was done for a customer of mine  who was doing some customizations to his Mercedes. He had custom carbon  fiber fenders made for the car with two vents to the rear of each  fender. He however wanted something to make it look a little more  finished. I designed these finishers from taking measurements from the  fender vents. These finishers were then rolled to match the contour of  the actual fender (the rolling was not done by me) and painted in a gun  metal color. Unfortunately I never got pictures after they were installed on the car.

 The rear of the finishes have a raised feature that serves two purposes.

 1. To provide rigidity to the part
 2. To provide a structure on which wire mess can be attached from behind the finisher giving the desired look.

This project was also interesting because the actual part is longer than my mill's X travel. This is the first time I've had to deal with a part like that. What I ended up doing was CAD/CAM the job as two parts. I indexed my blank using a pair of dowel pins to locate it. When the first program was finished I simply moved the part across locating the dowel pins on the next pair of indexing holes. 

The second program overlaps the part about .25" where the first program stopped so there is no visible overlap/ join mark in the work 
















Chevy


----------

